# need help in selecting satellites?



## roxy (Sep 11, 2011)

Currently i am looking for installing satellite speakers and later adding tower speakers with svsound or hsu sub. I have selected few of them so need help in selecting them:

Klipsch quintet iv
energy take classic 
HSU Ventriloquist VT-12
sbs-02

Thanks.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I would absolutely go with the SBS-02.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

From that list I'd also go with the SBS-02. For the price the Energy Take Classic's are a pretty good speaker.


----------



## roxy (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. Do you have any other suggestions that I should look for?


----------



## olddog (Dec 21, 2008)

We realy need to know what your driving them with. Then how your room is set up. Where is your main listening position in the middle ov the room or a sofa back against a wall?


----------



## MikeBiker (Jan 3, 2010)

It is my opinion that satellites contribute very little to the sound quality of a home theater. They exists to provide background sounds and to give a sense of 3-D to the presentation. Very little quality sounds are ever sent to them. That being said, I would get which ever ones look good to you and fit your price range.


----------



## olddog (Dec 21, 2008)

While true the information sent to the surrounds is not the same nor as full usually as what is sent to the mains, I would have to disagree that they do not provide sound quality and need to have a good freq. range. The 3D experience is the quest for great surround emersion in your vowing enjoyment and the proper type of speaker and placement in your surround environment is critical to making a large difference in your enjoyment. 
If that weren’t so then just go 2 channels.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

MikeBiker said:


> It is my opinion that satellites contribute very little to the sound quality of a home theater. They exists to provide background sounds and to give a sense of 3-D to the presentation. Very little quality sounds are ever sent to them. That being said, I would get which ever ones look good to you and fit your price range.


Hello,
In this application, the satellites are actually the term being used for the loudspeakers. In this case, they of course do make a profound impact on the overall sound. While the Surround Speakers might not make as much of a difference, the Front Left, Center Channel, and Front Right are quite important.

The Quartets are really small and is why many of us are recommending the SBS-02's which are a good bit bigger and are capable of playing to a much lower frequency. (58hz) While I think the SCS-02 would be an even better option for the Mains, the SBS-02 is more a Monitor or Bookshelf sized Speaker than a tiny satellite.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

